# As The Whizzer Turns-- A Soap Opera



## Goldenrod (Jan 8, 2018)

Jerry: See all the beautiful stars.  We don't have to have a car to visit lovers" lane.
Marge: I don't mind all the oil running down my bobby socks. I'm just glad you picked me instead of that hussy Jacqueline who makes out with all the boys.
Jerry: Her name didn't fit on the tank and I couldn't spell it.  





  Marge: You are such a good pinstripes. Did you draw the chicken while you were riding the bike? 
Jerry: That's a Thunderbird.
Marge: Is it falling on its beak?
Jerry: The pointy part is its head and the wings are pointing up.
Marge: Let's ride this bird forever.
Jerry:  It's starting to rain on my artwork.  Is that Jacqueline six cars to the right?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2018)

Cute story. I could almost smell Marges perfume as they passed by.....

Jerry was one of the characters in "Texas Chainsaw Massacre".


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 8, 2018)

That explains all the blood on the back rack.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2018)

"Jerry: That's a Thunderbird."  ...gotta give him an A for effort.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 8, 2018)

Goldenrod said:


> That explains all the blood on the back rack.



Update:  Jacqueline was his next victim. He tried to spray paint a fake suside note in black paint and ivory pinstriping..


----------

